# Things to remember when drinkin high amounts of water.



## 8sideways (Dec 21, 2005)

A big problem with drinking high amounts of water to flush your system is that when you drink huge amounts of water you are also flushing out a lot of neccisary minerals wich can lead to a lot of differant health problems. So if you do plan to take this route for detox please for your own sake also take mineral pills and maybe even try and drink mineral water...if you have the money to buy that much.

Also do not drink water with floride. Floride is incredibly bad for the brain and actually does nothing for your teeth. Look into who was the first people to put floride in their water supply. You will find that the Nazis were the first to do this, then the communists. Funny.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 3, 2006)

hmm


----------

